#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Ses-cdegs

## raj151857

Dear Friends, Please share SES-CDEGS Software with ******** .

See More: Ses-cdegs

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends,
Please share Full version of SES-CDEGS Software with ******** . 

Best Regards

Rajesh Sharma

----------


## abes

Only have the iso of cdegs, no ********.

----------


## raj151857

Please share ISO so ******** can be made.

----------


## nitinatp

can you make ------. i have installer

----------


## detonator

here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saga1972

Great. Thanks!

----------


## fx007

Hi guys, I cannot DL, my internet is very slow and no chance... Any possibility for ******* share?  Thanks

----------


## fx007

Here : from the original site, no DL problems .. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Enjoy. Cr*** is needed though.... and very much apreciated...

----------


## Joule

Dear Detonator

Please share the -------- of CDEGS of the procedure

----------


## Joule

Dear Detonator

Please share the procedure to install of CDEGS

----------


## stefanita

Anyone can share SES-CDEGS Software .... the old link doesnt work anymore.
Thank you !

----------


## panjid

Anyone can share SES-CDEGS Software .... the old link doesnt work anymore.


Thank you !See More: Ses-cdegs

----------


## upendran

anyone have SES-CDEGS software with *****... pls share here... the old link is offline now...
thanks in advance...

----------


## cadguy

...................

----------


## raz

..................... LOL ... for sure u are offering for 2,000 EUR ^^





> CDEGS 15.1.4141 is available now. Of course not free.

----------


## cadguy

..............

----------


## raz

I can find you a date with a beautiful Swedish Girl instead of 1,000 EUR ... It's a big deal!  :Smile: 





> Thanks for giving me perfect clue about pricing. Let's make it 50% cheaper ..... ^^
> 
> Already 2 offers yet.

----------


## cadguy

> I can find you a date with a beautiful Swedish Girl instead of 1,000 EUR ... It's a big deal!



Too old for that.

----------


## raz

> Too old for that.



too old for that!!!!    WTF? ................................. xD. 

Maybe you are a ****** ... you know what I mean.

----------


## cadguy

..................

----------


## raz

> You can mean anything. Because idle mind is devil's workshop. Nothing impossible for you. Frustrated figures can go up to any level.



hahahahahaha :O)

----------


## jalexito201X

You could share the CDEGS Software?

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Joose123

Thanks for sharing* version 2k is equal to the 14th ?? In other forums I saw that one of the last that can be achieved is 14.3.95* is this equal to version 14 that comes in the rar ??

See More: Ses-cdegs

----------


## jalexito201X

The version is 14.0.3 What forum is it? ***link please.

----------


## Joose123

View page 2

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## user82

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



solution?

----------


## cadguy

> solution?



available.

----------


## leechoice11

> available.



what's mean "available" ?

----------


## PemulA

> what's mean "available" ?



It means you have to do transaction with Cadguy  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## raz

> what's mean "available" ?



be careful with cadguy .. He cheated me last time.

----------


## user82

> available.



How much money is your free solution?

----------


## leechoice11

thanks your advise.

----------


## cadguy

> be careful with cadguy .. He cheated me last time.



I never cheat dear idiot. You tried to blackmail me quoting my posts. I had to give you fake assurance to take out those posts. That is not called cheating. Rather you have to accept it as cleverness.

----------


## user82

> I never cheat dear idiot. You tried to blackmail me quoting my posts. I had to give you fake assurance to take out those posts. That is not called cheating. Rather you have to accept it as cleverness.



tried to pm you box full.

how you arm since falling down roof?See More: Ses-cdegs

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
pass: 4fqu





tring to download* don't know solution think is demo version* very slow to download

----------


## himmelstern

could some one help me with ses-cdegs software please.

thanks

----------


## mertseger

Help with what exactly?

----------


## himmelstern

with software + solution

thanks

----------


## c4275313

Could you upload again* the link don´t work anymore. Thanks in advance.

----------


## juancho289

Hi, can you reupload link

----------


## StJG

Hi, is there any option to reupload link, but in different server than baidu? I would be very grateful  :Smile:

----------


## pdnk737

please share a direct link

----------


## cadguy

CDEGS 17 is available now.

----------


## nodongle.biz

What's new:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

